# Problems on a Baron



## potter (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello,
today a customer broght back his Baron FP. He uses the original ink pump with red Pelikan ink. By writing, after ca.15 minutes, suddenly the ink dont flow, the Pen doesn't write. You must the pen lay down and wait 10 minutes, then it goes on.
any ideas to the problem?
greetings Harry


----------



## doddman70 (Feb 7, 2008)

have the pump and nib been completely cleaned and new ink put in? also have you tried it with a new pump or converter or a new nib?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 7, 2008)

Harry, is the ink pump (converter) one of the black ones with a tiny clear "marble" in it?  If so, they can be subject to somewhat of a vapor lock.  Get the premium converters and the problem should go away.


----------



## Monty (Feb 7, 2008)

My WAG would be to try a different pump/converter or an ink cartridge and see what happens.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 7, 2008)

There are three possible problems:  the converter, the nib or the feed.  If the underside of the nib is not in contact with the top side of the feed over the entire length of the feed the pen will not write as it should.  That is just one other possibility, but I think the problem is probably the converter.  The stock converter that Berea supplies in the kits are not very good.  I have a large pile of these things because I replace every one of them with a premium Schmidt converter.


----------



## potter (Feb 7, 2008)

it was a new pen, bougt in Christmasweek, ink nib and converter were new. I gave the ladie a converter from the JR.s (Schmitt) and will wait...
thanks for helping!
Harry
those converters are in the Barons


----------



## gerryr (Feb 7, 2008)

Those converters are not very reliable.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 7, 2008)

I just received a note from a long time customer who has a number of my fountain pens.  It's relelvant, I think.  *



			My new pen was waiting from me when I arrive home, Friday, from a business trip.  The ebonite pen is quite beautiful.  I particularly like the press bar converter that is similar to those used in the old Parker â€œ51â€ special.  Personally, I prefer this type of converter over the piston fill style.

Thanks,

Karle
		
Click to expand...

*
I, too, prefer the squeeze-type (vacuum) converters like the ones on my Namikis.  Something to consider.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 7, 2008)

I have to agree with Lou right there. I love the look of the converter that he sells.  It is almost a perfect to a Pilot I picked up a few weeks ago.  I think that they make a major diffrence in the look and feel of the pen when you refill the ink. The screw converters just don't do it for me anymore.

But back to the topic on hand. I would ask the customer to take the new converter and flush it and the pen with a 10-1 solution of water to ammonia to flush out any oils that may be in the feed. Once it has been flushed a few times have them flush it with water a few times and then fill it with ink, flush the ink out (not into the bottle) once and give that a try.


----------

